# Euro reflector or Cooltube? What Do you Think I should Buy



## thc is good for me (Aug 5, 2009)

So I am going to buy a 600 watt digital HPS but there is more than one different kind of shade I could get for the same price.

They all have 6 inch air vents On both sides. 

I was thinking the Euro or easycool might spread the light further. My growroom is like 4ft by 3ft. 

HELP I cant make up my mind.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 5, 2009)

which site are you looking from?just curious i am looking to buy a light also.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2009)

neither, the euro is a pita to change bulbs and clean, and the cool tube has a horrible footprint. Go with this reflector you will not be sorry. replace xx with tt
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48150


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you mean by the cooltube has a horrible footprint?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 5, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> which site are you looking from?just curious i am looking to buy a light also.




I am looking at htgsupply.com and htg supplies ebay store also.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2009)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> What do you mean by the cooltube has a horrible footprint?
> 
> Thanks for the advice


 
It disperses the light poorly making it inefficient except for it cooling capabilities. The Easy Cool hood I posted is easy to clean, reflects the light where you need it, and has a gasket to seal the hood to the glass.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=38037   i give it 5 thumbs up !


----------



## monkeybusiness (Aug 5, 2009)

I gotta agree with Buddyluv on this one. I have a cooltube and the light pattern is aweful AND it's a royal pain to change the bulb. I recently got another cool hood type with a gasket thats easy to change and the difference is night and day.. 

Good light pattern and quick, easy maintenance is priceless in the long run


----------



## astrobud (Aug 5, 2009)

i dont mean to go against bl  i have a 6 inch cool tube in a 4*4 but i have it more for the cooling . i do have a home built hood with 1000 watts so i get light everywhere. but if i had more money at the time i prolly would have gotten what buddy luv is talking about  hope that helps


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2009)

You can get the hood I posted for about 100 bucks on ebay or other online stores. It cools great and is easier to maintain.


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw one of the easycool tubes online for $110 plus $20 for shipping.

I think I am going to buy a 600 watt digital HPS with the easycool reflector on HTG supply for $238 plus $40 for shipping.

I want a 1000 watt but I cant afford a digital one. 
What would be better me buying a 600 watt digital HPS with easycool or a 1000 watt magnetic hps with a easycool 

PLEASE let me know if you guys know of a better deal


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 6, 2009)

what are you going to do with it?


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 6, 2009)

What do you mean what am i going to do. Im going to flower 6 plants and soon i will flower 12 at once. my growroom is about 4ft by 3ft by 6ft tall.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi,

If it's not too late check out the reflectors at:

hXXp://texashydroponics.com/shop/home.php?cat=55

They have two cool tube style reflectors that are inside of a larger reflector for a good spread.  It's the best of both worlds.  I've got the 6" Silver Star like the pic below and I love it.  I searched all over the internet for a competing price and couldn't find this reflector anywhere else.  They must have their own Chinese supplier.

Peace!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 6, 2009)

the 600w will put you over the 5000 lumens per square foot mark. You should be fine with it. If you get a Lumtek ballast do not get the Growbright bulb with it, get a Sunmaster or an Eye bulb.


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 9, 2009)

SO I bought a 600 watt digital HPS with the Easycool shade. I cant wait to get it I will post pic's when I get it set up. 

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Sep 7, 2009)

When it comes to reflector designs, are the name brand reflectors the way to go? What made you decide on the Easycool shade?


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 11, 2009)

I bought an easycool because another member showed my how easy it is to open it up compared to the other cooled shades I was looking at. It has hinges where you just flip a switch you dont have to unscrew anything.


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool. Makes sense. .. I went ahead and tried my luck with C.A.P.'s LumenAir 6 Air-Cooled Reflector; it measures: 25" X 17.75" X 8.5",.. Hopefully I will get great results. Thanks thc is good for me for replying back. Good luck.


----------



## mistertee (Sep 22, 2009)

how about diamond reflectors? arnt they supposed to b good?...


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2009)

The easycool is a good reflector because it is a parabolic reflector. Do you have the one that is 18"x15"x7/34?

If you can I would take that reflector back and buy a medium Ajust-a-Wing reflector with a medium spreader its 100 times better, no hot spots, light can be put much closer to the canopy, and much better footprint.


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 28, 2009)

I had to have a air cooled hood thats why i BOUGHT AN EASYCOOL


----------

